# preamplificador controlado digitalmente con PIC16F84



## //pollo// (Mar 30, 2010)

hola amigos!hacia facil mil años que no entraba al foro!jaja esta bastante cambiado de la ultima vez que entre hace como 2 años  jajaja...

bueno vamos al punto..este proyecto surgio de la necesidad de realizar un preamplificador para mi TDA7560, pero mi idea era realizar el control de volumen de forma digital a traves de pulsadores y no con potenciometros..buscando y buscando encontre el integrado TDA7315, el cual es un preamplificador con control de volumen, graves, agudos, sonoridad o "loudness",atenuacion,etc..por lo que se veia era facil de usar hasta que vi que se controlaba con un protocolo I2C..y ahi dije que es esto???

buscando y buscando encontre mucha info sobre este protocolo..pero ahora el problema era como implementarlo en el PIC16F84???ya que este PIC no posee soporte para este protocolo..por lo que me tuve que quemar las pestañas pensando en como lo podia hacer..y bueno despues de un par de meses encontre la forma de simularlo por software..

lo que les traigo aca es el proyecto completado en un 90%..solo faltan algunos detallitos pero con tiempo los voy a solucionar jeje pero el circuito funciona casi sin problemas!!!

aca les dejo un adjunto donde esta todo lo necesario para poder armarlo..la PCB (que tiene un tamaño de solo 10x5cm!!!jejeje), la lista de componentes, el codigo fuente del PIC para quien quiera analizarlo para entender como funciona el circuito, el archivo .HEX listo para cargar en el PIC,el datasheet del TDA7315,etc etc etc...

les comento que el costo de armado del circuito en mi caso no supero los $35 argentinos..lo que no me parecio para nada caro..el TDA7315 lo consegui a $9 y el PIC16f84 a $15..

la mayoria de los archivos tienen sus respectivas explicaciones pero si llega a faltar algo me lo hacen saber!!!

estuve una hora pensando si ponia el tema en la parte de pequeña señal o en la parte de microcontroladores..la verdad no sabia bien donde ponerlo..asique lo puse aca en la parte pequeña señal pero moderadores ustedes tienen la ultima palabra ...

Mucha suerte!!!

y exito con sus proyectos!!!

nos vemos!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Buen trabajo, pero seria mucho pedir tan solo el esquema... ese no esta en la documentacion.

Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 31, 2010)

hay una version nueva del 16f64... es el 16f628.. tiene un par de cosas mas... solo por si las dudas


----------



## //pollo// (Mar 31, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Buen trabajo, pero seria mucho pedir tan solo el esquema... ese no esta en la documentacion.
> 
> Saludos.



hola amigo!
mira el diagrama del TDA7315 es el mismo que el que sale en el datasheet..lo unico que agregue son las 2 resistencias de 220ohms y los dos capacitores de 100pf que van a tierra en las patitas de salida de audio..faltaria el conexionado del PIC nomas..ahora el fin de semana si me hago un tiempito me pongo a hacer el diagrama y lo subo!

Exitos!!



pablofunes90 dijo:


> hay una version nueva del 16f64... es el 16f628.. tiene un par de cosas mas... solo por si las dudas



hola amigo!si ese lo tengo..es mas hasta tengo el 16f874 que ese si tiene soporte para I2C..pero en realidad mi idea era solucionar el problema en base al 16f84.. y funciona muy bien..ahora lo unico que le falta hacer al pic es marcar cuando se llega al limite (ya sea en volumen, graves o agudos) porque el problema que note es que cuando llega al maximo y vuelvo a pulsar el pulsador se produce un error en alguna parte que hace que se descontrole todo jajaj..se van graves agudos y volumen a todo lo que dan y empieza a saturar muy muy feo jeje..pero ahora el finde me pongo con eso y vuelvo a subir el codigo fuente..

Exitos!!!


----------



## Jackcer (Abr 10, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> hay una version nueva del 16f64... es el 16f628.. tiene un par de cosas mas... solo por si las dudas


 
Realmente la version nueva del PIC 16F84A seria el PIC 16LF84A que trabaja desde los 2V y es de bajo consumo. Pero si hablamos de cambio generacional tomando como base el PIC16F84A tendriamos que mencionar primero el PIC16F628A que posee 3 timers , 1 PWM, 2 comparadores como ventajas principales frente al PIC16F84A y si miramos cual chip le sigue en avances a los dos anteriores entonces estariamos hablando del PIC16F88 que posee un oscilador interno configurable de 31KHz a 8MHz ademas posee un Puerto Serie Sincrono que se puede configurar como SPI o como I2C, asi que podriamos mirar entonces que ventajas tendria trabajar en este proyecto que a proposito me parece muy interesante, con este ultimo chip.    .... opiniones...??


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 11, 2010)

el PIC16F88 no lo conocía... gracias por el dato
(aunque se me termina la historia con pic porque en mi facultad, freescale puso mucha plata para que desarrollemos con sus micros)  yo que tan bien me llevaba con pic para aplicaciones simples en pic-basic.. ahora tengo que aprender C y programar "motorola"... :S
saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Abr 11, 2010)

Jackcer dijo:


> Realmente la version nueva del PIC 16F84A seria el PIC 16LF84A que trabaja desde los 2V y es de bajo consumo. Pero si hablamos de cambio generacional tomando como base el PIC16F84A tendriamos que mencionar primero el PIC16F628A que posee 3 timers , 1 PWM, 2 comparadores como ventajas principales frente al PIC16F84A y si miramos cual chip le sigue en avances a los dos anteriores entonces estariamos hablando del PIC16F88 que posee un oscilador interno configurable de 31KHz a 8MHz ademas posee un Puerto Serie Sincrono que se puede configurar como SPI o como I2C, asi que podriamos mirar entonces que ventajas tendria trabajar en este proyecto que a proposito me parece muy interesante, con este ultimo chip.    .... opiniones...??




hola amigo!no estaria mal usar el 16F88..yo utilize el 16f84 por el tema de costos nada mas..pero no estaria nada mal..es mas se haria mucho mas sencillo el codigo del pic porque simular en el 16f84 el bus I2C me costo varias noches de desvelo jajajjajaja.
ahora en estos dias voy a subir una nueva version del codigo del pic totalmente funcional..el diagrma todavia no lo puedo terminar pero en cuanto me haga un tiempito para terminarlo lo subo!!!

tambien les comento que estoy haciendo una version mejorada de este pre..que tiene controles de volumen, graves, agudos, balance, fader, loudness y tiene 4 salidas..ideal para conectar a un TDA7560 o similar..este proyecto tambien cuando lo termine y lo pruebe bien lo subo!!!

nos vemos!!!


----------

